# 1/12 2.4G 3 in 1 transformation high speed car off-road vehicle REC429112



## chinatopwin (Sep 1, 2014)

Function

2.4G remote control system / full scale high speed / 3 in 1(the flat race, cross-country, Three-wheeled
Specifications

Body cell(battery) ："AA" × 8 (9.6V700MA) battery pack /3.7V×3(11.1V700MA)
Body battery (no power)："AA" × 6 (9V) (no package)
Remote control batteries： "AA" × 2 (without package)
TIME：20-22 (min) / 15 (min)
Remote distance：60M
Charging time：3.5-4 (h) /1.5 (h)
Package which includes：car, remote control, remote control steering wheel, single front wheel, battery, charger and one each, can be replaced after the big round 2
No battery is equipped with a battery box


----------

